# 5.1 System under 20 k Suggest



## rish1690 (Apr 14, 2014)

hi i am looking for suggestion on 5.1 system for my home,
confused between edifire and F&D
please suggest any good model 
my main req is thumping bass


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 14, 2014)

Check the Logitec z906.


----------



## rish1690 (Apr 15, 2014)

hmm thanks but any other ? is it worth 23 k on logitech system? any users of Logitech z906?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2014)

There was a user of z906 In our forum long time back .. i don't know if he still exists .... you can try that system in Nehru Place if you live in Delhi. thought its THX certified so I would be bad-ass or you can contact Sarath ... our forum moderator ...I think he is having a 2.1 version of Logitech THX certified Speakers.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 15, 2014)

rish1690 said:


> hi i am looking for suggestion on 5.1 system for my home,
> confused between edifire and *F&D*
> please suggest any good model
> my main req is thumping bass



Avoid spending 20k on F&D.


----------



## mayanksharma (May 23, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> There was a user of z906 In our forum long time back .. i don't know if he still exists .... you can try that system in Nehru Place if you live in Delhi. thought its THX certified so I would be bad-ass or you can contact Sarath ... our forum moderator ...I think he is having a 2.1 version of Logitech THX certified Speakers.


I had Logitech Z5500 4 years ago. After its receiver gone dead, i got Z906 as replacement.
Since then, its been serving me happily. I can vouch for its performance. 
As for your query between Edifier & F&D, go for Edifier!


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 23, 2014)

What about Sony HT-IV300 and Sony DAV-DZ640K ?
How are these compared to Logitec z906 ?

Sony ones cost less and have 1000W output, IV300 also has WiFi and bluetooth. But I can trump these features for pure audio performance.


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 25, 2014)

BUMP.


----------



## mayanksharma (May 26, 2014)

rachitboom2 said:


> What about Sony HT-IV300 and Sony DAV-DZ640K ?
> How are these compared to Logitec z906 ?
> 
> Sony ones cost less and have 1000W output, IV300 also has WiFi and bluetooth. But I can trump these features for pure audio performance.


Z906 boasts 500W RMS amp whereas Sony DZ640K disguises its amp rating with 1000W output. In reality, its nowhere near 500W RMS. Performance wise, Z906 has better thump & surround experience.


----------

